# **************



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

They have a new kit out for the altima it the last one at the bottom I was wondering if anybody know where I can get better pics of this kit in detail also r34 kit thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Titan Aggressor


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

Coco said:


> Titan Aggressor


Thanks man do you think it will look funny if I mix two of the bodykits together I mean would they line up fine


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

depends what parts you want to mix.


----------



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

The bomber and the r34 has the same back bumper right?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

They pretty much look the same...it's hard to tell with the angles of the pictures.


----------

